

Hacker News basics? - zachinglis

So I've used Hacker News on and off for a while but there's a questions I have long wondered.<p>First off, is there a guide/manual or something I should read? May answer it.<p>Downvoting. Is it limited to only people with good karma? If so, how good?
======
tokenadult
The Hacker News welcome message

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

gives an overview of the community experiment here, summarizing the site
guidelines.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

The Hacker News FAQ

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

gives some additional details about how Hacker News is administered. The
welcome message distills the basic rules into a simple statement: "Essentially
there are two rules here: don't post or upvote crap links, and don't be rude
or dumb in comment threads."

The The Unofficial Hacker News FAQ

<http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ>

by Jacques Mattheij (a high-karma veteran user here) gives his personal
answers to questions that are frequently asked about the forum settings and
features here.

------
josephlord
There are Guidelines and an FAQ at the bottom of the page.

Downvoting limited to high karma, someone said 501 currently and increased
periodically in a recent discussion although I have no way to verify.

~~~
zachinglis
Ahh. I was looking on a page where the footer didn't show. Thank you.

